# Bosch Wiener Cutter



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Well here is the first demo have seen. Wish hadn't ordered Harry's battery car now, have to save up to get this one, only $1500.:grin::grin:






Herb


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Now _that_ I could get behind! 
Nicely done vid as well...no hemming and hawing, just a ton of info in a tight edit.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> Well here is the first demo have seen. Wish hadn't ordered Harry's battery car now, have to save up to get this one, only $1500.:grin::grin:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3MaaxL8nGzI&app=desktop
> 
> Herb


I kept waiting for them to hit the market. I finally settled on a 4100.

Now, if they were to market a cabinet saw with this system, it'll be a "no brainer". I would buy this system before I would consider a Saw Stop. Not that the SS is bad, but the system is too destructive and expensive.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Good video. That should save a lot of injuries. Price not real bad for the features.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks for sharing...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I didn't see anything about that saw that is not to like, including the fact that Bosch isn't trying to shove it down our throats, at least not yet. It makes the Sawstop technology look like it was designed by Neandertals.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Herb that is neat. I like the fact you don't crash the blade if you get your finger to close. I think Saw Stop better go back to the drawing board.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

OHhhhhhhhh my says I

Marketed for a year, wait and see if any real issues arise, get a feel for viability and interest...

Find a hybrid/cabinet saw mfg. with deep pockets and KA-CHING, KA-CHING

If the technology holds up, Bosch will be calling the shots...

Next well be seeng 20 bosch tablesaws cluttering up the driveway...


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

TwoSkies57 said:


> OHhhhhhhhh my says I
> 
> Marketed for a year, wait and see if any real issues arise, get a feel for viability and interest...
> 
> ...


Saw Stop tried to squash this system. Bosch developed it about the same time as SS. SS lobbied to try and require their system on all table saws sold in the US, all while tying Bosch up in the courts with patent infringement issues. 

Saw Stop was unsuccessful on getting legislation passed to require (THEIR) system. In addition, they quietly backed off of Bosch on the patent issue. This allowed Bosch to finally get this system to market.

If you do a cost comparison between the two, then the Bosch cartridge is ~1/2 the cost of the SS. It consists of two cylinders with each capable of a use (two shots per pack) and doesn't destroy the saw blade. The SS is a one shot deal plus the cost of the saw blade.

Both provide the same end result when activated. 

Which would you rather have?

Here are two links to some further background.

http://www.protoolreviews.com/news/bosch-tools-sawstop-lawsuit/3806/

http://toolguyd.com/sawstop-bosch-reaxx-table-saw-lawsuit/


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> I didn't see anything about that saw that is not to like, including the fact that Bosch isn't trying to shove it down our throats, at least not yet. It makes the Sawstop technology look like it was designed by Neandertals.


I like the no stuffing approach too...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

BTW...
Herb...
see me for your new car battery refills... ....


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

schnewj said:


> Saw Stop tried to squash this system. Bosch developed it about the same time as SS. SS lobbied to try and require their system on all table saws sold in the US, all while tying Bosch up in the courts with patent infringement issues.
> 
> Saw Stop was unsuccessful on getting legislation passed to require (THEIR) system. In addition, they quietly backed off of Bosch on the patent issue. This allowed Bosch to finally get this system to market.
> 
> ...


I like the SawStop lineup. Great saws in my opinion. Most likely a saw I would consider were it not for the reasons you just outlined. SS could drop one off at my door in the morning with a note stating I can keep the saw if I send them my over-stated, underqualified, ill-informed, over rated assessment of the saw. I'd take it, give em a review by Thursday night and have the saw on Craigs list by Friday morning. Its a matter of principle, something I doubt they would understand.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

TwoSkies57 said:


> I like the SawStop lineup. Great saws in my opinion. Most likely a saw I would consider were it not for the reasons you just outlined. SS could drop one off at my door in the morning with a note stating I can keep the saw if I send them my over-stated, underqualified, ill-informed, over rated assessment of the saw. I'd take it, give em a review by Thursday night and have the saw on Craigs list by Friday morning. Its a matter of principle, something I doubt they would understand.


well said...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*That's Gotta Hurt*



TwoSkies57 said:


> I like the SawStop lineup. Great saws in my opinion. Most likely a saw I would consider were it not for the reasons you just outlined. SS could drop one off at my door in the morning with a note stating I can keep the saw if I send them my over-stated, underqualified, ill-informed, over rated assessment of the saw. I'd take it, give em a review by Thursday night and have the saw on Craigs list by Friday morning. Its a matter of principle, something I doubt they would understand.


Ouch!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Ouch!


whadda mean ouch...

Steve Gass is a lawyer and his MO/behavior verifies his lack of fundamental principles and integrity....


----------



## patlaw (Jan 4, 2010)

Stick486 said:


> Steve Gass is a lawyer and his MO/behavior verifies his lack of fundamental principles and integrity....


What does being a lawyer have to do with lack of fundamental principles and integrity? Do all lawyers lack integrity?


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Mike; of course not! That's probably libellous /slanderous...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

patlaw said:


> What does being a lawyer have to do with lack of fundamental principles and integrity? Do all lawyers lack integrity?


YUP.

Herb


----------



## patlaw (Jan 4, 2010)

Herb Stoops said:


> YUP.
> 
> Herb


Interesting


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm going to defend Mike here. It's not Lawyers as _individuals_ that are the issue; it's the the 'industry' itself. 
It's by nature argumentative, cannibalistic, aggressive (and I mean _really _aggressive), abrasive, inhumane, antisocial, etc.
I know a few Lawyers personally that are great guys, but they don't practice normal Law; One's a Law Society executive and the other is a researcher. Neither one has to get into the cage fight thing. 
To be successful in the adversarial end of Law, one would by necessity have to be a cold blooded piranha. Just the way it is.


----------



## patlaw (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks, Dan. No defense necessary. I don't want to hijack the thread. The discussion should be in its own thread.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

patlaw said:


> What does being a lawyer have to do with lack of fundamental principles and integrity? Do all lawyers lack integrity?


most....
lawyers do live by a set of rules...
right vs wrong is different from legal vs illegal..
and if you can they can figure out how to get away w/ something it's as good as legal..
hence having moral integrity/ethics would only get in the way...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Gass seems to be of the same ilk as Shkreli...


----------



## patlaw (Jan 4, 2010)

Stick486 said:


> most....


How were you able to arrive at that conclusion?



> lawyers do live by a set of rules...
> right vs wrong is different from legal vs illegal..


True



> and if you can they can figure out how to get away w/ something it's as good as legal..


If they "get away" with something, it's because it's legal. 



> hence having moral integrity/ethics would only get in the way...


They've never gotten into my way.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

patlaw said:


> 1... How were you able to arrive at that conclusion?
> 2... True
> 3... If they "get away" with something, it's because it's legal.
> 4... They've never gotten into my way.


1... personal exposure as an advocate for some one....... *VOE*....
2... agreed...
3... or there isn't a law on the books to cover or there isn't any enforcement....
4... too nimble, heh???


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> I'm going to defend Mike here. It's not Lawyers as _individuals_ that are the issue; it's the the 'industry' itself.
> It's by nature argumentative, cannibalistic, aggressive (and I mean _really _aggressive), abrasive, inhumane, antisocial, etc.
> I know a few Lawyers personally that are great guys, but they don't practice normal Law; One's a Law Society executive and the other is a researcher. Neither one has to get into the cage fight thing.
> To be successful in the adversarial end of Law, one would by necessity have to be a cold blooded piranha. Just the way it is.


Well said, Dan.
Herb


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm with Mike; this thread is going into 'disrespect' territory, rapidly.
We (the Hall Monitors) should either get back to Bosch saws or close the thread before somebody starts throwing beer mugs.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> I'm with Mike; this thread is going into 'disrespect' territory, rapidly.
> We (the Hall Monitors) should either get back to Bosch saws or close the thread before somebody starts throwing beer mugs.


done...
EOS...

I really like what Bosch has come up w/...
sure will save digits, money and saw blades...

now when is somebody going to cure kickback...


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Dan,

If you throw a beer mug at me, it better not be empty, or I'll sue you!!!!!!!!


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Judgemental?*



honesttjohn said:


> Dan,
> 
> If you throw a beer mug at me, it better not be empty, or I'll sue you!!!!!!!!


Hmmm....It won't be empty when I pick it up; the jury's still out on what happens after. 


>


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

honesttjohn said:


> Dan,
> 
> If you throw a beer mug at me, it better not be empty, or I'll sue you!!!!!!!!


and make sure there's a lid on that mug...
spills would be immoral...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Criminal in fact! :0


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Criminal in fact! :0


It is in my family! :grin:

Intentionally spill my beer, and, well, there is a LAWYER in the family.:wink:>>>

I'm sure that there has to be a law...emotional distress, deprivation of resources, or a civil rights violation depriving me of the pursuit of happiness.


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

Yep, come to rely on the tech and become complacent then the tech fails (see the number of recalls to cars lately) and bye-bye digits.

It's a bit like anti lock brakes. Had them on one car, and when I needed them they failed. Too late to find out and crunched front end.

Think I'll rely on old faithful (my brain) and my take on it, any spinning bit or blade is out to get me so use push blocks/sticks and all HSE advised gear.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> done...
> EOS...
> 
> I really like what Bosch has come up w/...
> ...


The Europeans already have Stick. It is the short fence that terminates before the back edge of the blade. 

Herb


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Anyone know what charges exactly they have in the cartridges that cause the blade to retract?
Are they gunpowder? compressed gas? Sprite,or 7-Up? Wonder if they have to be HomeLand Security approved?

Herb


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Sorry guys, today was a travel day for me, 13 hrs with a couple of stops to get back home to BC. I would have cut some of the discussion short otherwise. I know that people like to make fun of or criticize lawyers/politicians/car salesmen but it's like most things where a few bad apples have given everyone else in that industry a bad name and it may be true that those particular professions tend to have a disproportionate percentage of bad apples but making a blanket statement about everyone in those professions is uncalled for. Mike is a patent lawyer and I have no reason to believe that he falls in that percentage group so those comments were disrespectful in this instance. Let's keep it about Bosch or Sawstop as it relates to the same general technology or the issues around the use of the technolgy.


----------



## Tommy Law (May 29, 2016)

I also like that the blade is not sacrificed when triggered. If its my finger triggering it I dont care if its the blade or not but seeing some vids where damp wood is setting off I would be a little frustrated at two things. 1 Having to get that anal about checking moisture levels of wood and 2 having to find another blade, buy new one or whatever. If I can be optimistic with a competitive safety system out now the prices of both may drop a little bit. I will definitely be looking into both since my past year has had too many close calls with tools.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> Anyone know what charges exactly they have in the cartridges that cause the blade to retract?
> Are they gunpowder? compressed gas? Sprite,or 7-Up? Wonder if they have to be HomeLand Security approved?
> 
> Herb


believe it to be nitrogen...


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

@Tommy Law:


AMEN!


Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------

